

Are you there, God? It’s me, science. - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/book-review-why-science-does-not-disprove-god-by-amir-d-aczel/2014/04/10/4ee476ec-a49e-11e3-a5fa-55f0c77bf39c_story.html?hpid=z4

======
ada1981
It's incredible how many people still don't know what a myth is, or how to
read one. God is, and has always been, metaphor for the universe at large,
designed to awaken one to the wonder and ever present mystery of our
existence. God is inside of you, and is you. You are the voice of the
Universe. The Thiest vs. Athiest debate seems so silly to me - this is like
people debating the existence of an experience one has when they listen to a
piece of music or view a painting.

------
savvo
"Several years ago, I thought that the writings and arguments of such people
as Dawkins and Aczel, attempting to disprove or prove the existence of God,
were a terrible waste of calories. "

So what changed Lightman's mind? Substitute 'tooth fairies', 'Santa Claus',
'Lucy van Pelt', ... for 'God' in that list. We can't prove or disprove any of
those and it makes no difference to the progress of science.

